# Why Breed?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't intend for this to be an ignorant question. I just want to learn. 

Do you breed to keep the GSDs in your lot a certain way (i.e. temperament wise, looks wise, drive wise etc.). To keep the line healthy?

Do you breed because there is demand? 

Do you breed as a source of income?

Why do you have a passion for it? I realize it takes a lot of dedication and I commend you for that. But I don't understand it :c

What would happen if all GSD breeders stopped breeding today? Would we only get puppy mill GSDs with bad health and all sorts of problems? And dogs that are at the pounds? Would the GSD line disappear?

Have you thought about combining your line with other breeders? To make less puppies?

I apologize if this question has been asked in the past or is silly...Both my dogs are spayed/neutered and this question is not intended to learn because I want to become a breeder. I just want to gain some insight...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

No question is a stupid (or ignorant) question. 
Learning is good.

I'm actually interested at some of the answers we'll see on this thread as well.

BTW, I'm not a breeder either.

In addition to your questions above...

I'd be interested in the breeders' opinions/responses on whether titles on their dogs determine whether to breed or not?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you had a chance to look at ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

For me, that thread shows what a breeder I'd go to should be breeding for. 

Fact of the matter is, you can go right now to the Urgent and Non-urgent Rescue section on this forum (or petfinder) and see plenty of 100% purebred GSD's that will die in the next few weeks cause they weren't bred by responsible breeders and/or placed in responsible new owner homes. So there are more than enough of THOSE breeders out there.

My $$$ will never go to those people breeding those pups. I either go to a 'responsible' breeder or off to a shelter/rescue instead.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I had read the website you posted ...good info.  and did my own research on responsible breeding/breeders. Also adopted rescues in the past.

IMO, I think the OP was more interested in why breeders here have actually _chosen to become breeders_, along with the other questions?

(I could be mistaken...he/she would have to clarify if that was what they meant ?)


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

KatsMuse said:


> I had read the website you posted ...good info.  and did my own research on responsible breeding/breeders. Also adopted rescues in the past.
> 
> IMO, I think the OP was more interested in why breeders here have actually _chosen to become breeders_, along with the other questions?
> 
> (I could be mistaken...he/she would have to clarify if that was what they meant ?)


I agree with you


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*At this very moment...because I'm crazy. I am so tired right now....and yet...I'm reading this GSD forum. crazy...I have to be up and ready for work in 5 1/2 hours....
Seriously....I'll try to answer tomorrow when I can think...and not keep hitting the wrong keys, creating a whole new language.....
I would love to read some of the other people's answers....often wanted to ask the same question.

Good night.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Fact of the matter is, you can go right now to the Urgent and Non-urgent Rescue section on this forum (or petfinder) and see plenty of 100% purebred GSD's that will die in the next few weeks cause they weren't bred by responsible breeders and/or placed in responsible new owner homes. So there are more than enough of THOSE breeders out there.
> 
> My $$$ will never go to those people breeding those pups. I either go to a 'responsible' breeder or off to a shelter/rescue instead.


Where I'm at, the only GSD's you will find on petfinder are those that are in shelters or rescues. I have never seen someone trying to get rid of puppies on petfinder. GSD's will die in the next few weeks because of the people who got them and couldn't handle them, couldn't afford them, etc. Most of those dogs are good dogs that landed in the wrong hands. Dogs that are in shelters/rescues are not only dogs from irresponsible breeders, they come from everywhere. I can name several dogs that have been on here recently looking for homes that came from responsible breeders and/or are healthy good dogs that need homes due to circumstances. That is the sad reality of all homeless dogs, not just GSD's.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Most of those dogs are good dogs that landed in the wrong hands. Dogs that are in shelters/rescues are not only dogs from irresponsible breeders, they come from everywhere. I can name several dogs that have been on here recently looking for homes that came from responsible breeders and/or are healthy good dogs that need homes due to circumstances. That is the sad reality of all homeless dogs, not just GSD's.


I agree with this...So I wonder. Why breed? If there are so many 'good' GSDs out there needing homes...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> *At this very moment...because I'm crazy. I am so tired right now....and yet...I'm reading this GSD forum. crazy...I have to be up and ready for work in 5 1/2 hours....
> Seriously....I'll try to answer tomorrow when I can think...and not keep hitting the wrong keys, creating a whole new language.....
> I would love to read some of the other people's answers....often wanted to ask the same question.
> 
> Good night.


Good night...Looking forward to your response... and thanks for your dedication to the forum as well as your lot AND your work! wow!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I agree with this...So I wonder. Why breed? If there are so many 'good' GSDs out there needing homes...


I believe its done to improve the breed, but I too sometimes question it for the same reasons. I wish all the homeless ones could find forever homes. Its just so senseless to see them alone, scared, and on the verge of dying unless they are adopted. I sometimes feel like these dogs get pushed to the side because there is something better out there and as humans that is what the search is for. I like the breeders dog(especially fond of Huerta dogs), but I don't know if I have it in me to bypass a rescue that needs to find a home or it dies. This is not said to offend any breeders that have a passion that produces wonderful dogs. It is not meant to disregard all the hard work that is put into the dogs and I don't doubt that they are all wonderful dogs


----------



## JimX (Aug 9, 2012)

You know, I didn't read the responses yet, but I think that for every irresponsible dog owner out there that ends up leaving their dog in a shelter/rescue, there is a loving, caring, willing to do anything for their dogs type of person who can't afford $1500 dogs. So while I do support reputable breeders who put in the time and effort to produce such high quality dogs, I think there ought to be options for those who aren't able to afford them.They deserve their own life companions as well, which will more than likely come from a BYB. I also think there are two types of BYB- ones who are out to make some extra pocket change and ones who love their dogs and want to keep the line alive with one of their pups. I would much rather a BYB be knowledgeable about the breeding process and health risks and be able to provide excellent care of the dogs they're breeding than someone who's just out to make a quick buck.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

JimX said:


> You know, I didn't read the responses yet, but I think that for every irresponsible dog owner out there that ends up leaving their dog in a shelter/rescue, there is a loving, caring, willing to do anything for their dogs type of person who can't afford $1500 dogs.


This is a wonderful point. I extend my question out to BYB if there are any on this forum.....

I just want some insight.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This thread is going in the direction that I thought it would go; "why breed when there are so many dogs dying in animal shelters?"...

Many of us who support good breeders have very specific requirements and expectations out of the dogs that we invest our time and money into.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

robk said:


> Many of us who support good breeders have very specific requirements and expectations out of the dogs that we invest our time and money into.


So it is demand based?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

robk said:


> Many of us who support good breeders have very specific requirements and expectations out of the dogs that we invest our time and money into.


If you read my post, this is exactly what I said, but my opinion is that of being torn between going between rescue and a breeder. Just because I lean toward rescue does not mean that I disagree with responsible breeders. It is a fact that there are many responsible breeders, many that aren't, many dogs that are homeless, many dogs that are homeless that can be what they are suppose to be if given the time of day, its a fact that society has a choice and clearly its a personal choice. To be fair... those that would only go to a responsible breeder should not disregard those dogs that are dying everyday in animal shelters or to the people that adopt those dogs. Every rescue I have ever gotten has been more then what I expected. Most people are looking for a pet and do not require certain requirements as some that do a sport or work there dog. So IMO the breeders do it to better the breed, the love of the breed, and the demand of people that are looking for certain things within a breed.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Do you breed to keep the GSDs in your lot a certain way (i.e. temperament wise, looks wise, drive wise etc.). To keep the line healthy? I breed to try and create the ideal German Shepherd. I have this vision of what I want a dog to look like, act like, and be like, and I work hard to get it. I show my dogs in AKC conformation so that I can get objectiove opinions other than my own about their structure. I compete in AKC trials for obedience, agility, and herding to test both temperament and trainability. And I do OFA testing for hips, elbows, cardiac, and thyroid to preserve the health of the breed.

Do you breed because there is demand? The only demand that I breed for is me. I never offer first pick puppy to anyone else because every breeding is done with the idea of keeping something for myself.

Do you breed as a source of income? No.

Why do you have a passion for it? I realize it takes a lot of dedication and I commend you for that. But I don't understand it :c I grew up showiing and training GSD's. It is something I have always wanted to do.

What would happen if all GSD breeders stopped breeding today? Would we only get puppy mill GSDs with bad health and all sorts of problems? And dogs that are at the pounds? Would the GSD line disappear? If the "good" breeders stopped breeding, then we would only have the puppy mill or BYB puppies available. Training, showing, and health testing is expensive, so most of the puppies would come from untested parents.

Have you thought about combining your line with other breeders? To make less puppies? No, because other breeders do not have the same vision that I do for that ideal GSD.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I rescue and I breed at the same time. I also show dogs (non-GSDs) in AKC competition in addition to pulling, transporting and fostering rescues of different breeds.

In the last few years, I have had two rescued German Shepherds. The first one was ten years old when she came to live with me and only lived one more year. The second was about five years old and I only had him for fifteen glorious months due to a tragic illness. After losing the second one, I chose to go to a breeder and get a puppy from bloodlines that I know and trust. There is no guarantee that my puppy will not have health issues, but the odds are in my favor that I will have a longer amount of time with her. My new puppy is slated for the AKC, UKC and IABCA show rings eventually. We may even do obedience and/or rally if she displays an aptitude for it.

For me personally, a spayed or neutered rescue dog is great for home and non-conformation show activities. All of my rescues have had PAL or ILP numbers and I did consider doing obedience with my second rescued GSD. He just did not live long enough for that to happen.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> What would happen if all GSD breeders stopped breeding today? Would we only get puppy mill GSDs with bad health and all sorts of problems? And dogs that are at the pounds? Would the GSD line disappear?


I think you have answered your own questions with this one.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If you're not really "in" the GSD world, you don't see the amounts of people that do show and trial their dogs. Although its quite a small amount in relation to the total amount of GSDs, most of these people do not adopt from a shelter because they want to win and the only way to win is to have a well-bred dog.

The way I see it, a good breeder doesn't have problems selling their dogs. Fact of the matter is that there are a lot of people that either don't want to rescue an older dog, or can't rescue a dog because of the requirements set forth by rescues (many discussions on this).

Most breeders I know are doing it because they want to perfect what they think is the GSD. They usually want one for themselves or will place the best one in a home on a co-ownership basis that they believe is the dog with the best chance of success in whatever arena they trial in. This is why they will never stop breeding. Each year there are Schutzhund trials to win, AKC championships to be claimed, Westminster shows to try and win, ect. So there always have to be dogs coming up the pipeline to compete in these venues.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Do you breed to keep the GSDs in your lot a certain way (i.e. temperament wise, looks wise, drive wise etc.). To keep the line healthy? I breed to try and create the ideal German Shepherd. I have this vision of what I want a dog to look like, act like, and be like, and I work hard to get it. I show my dogs in AKC conformation so that I can get objectiove opinions other than my own about their structure. I compete in AKC trials for obedience, agility, and herding to test both temperament and trainability. And I do OFA testing for hips, elbows, cardiac, and thyroid to preserve the health of the breed.
> 
> Do you breed because there is demand? The only demand that I breed for is me. I never offer first pick puppy to anyone else because every breeding is done with the idea of keeping something for myself.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! Your response was magical to me


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Do you breed to keep the GSDs in your lot a certain way (i.e. temperament wise, looks wise, drive wise etc.). To keep the line healthy?

I breed to maintain and preserve what the GSD was and still should be, a utilitarian working dog. I breed for dogs like this: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/braggs/187639-meet-newest.html and for all of those out there helping man in the capacity that the GSD was designed. 


Do you breed because there is demand? 


I breed for myself and for the reasons above. 

Do you breed as a source of income?


:rofl:

Why do you have a passion for it? I realize it takes a lot of dedication and I commend you for that. But I don't understand it :c


Why do people have a passion for anything? I don't really have a passion for breeding. It is time consuming, frustrating, extremely stressful, costly and sometimes down right depressing. My passion is for the GSD. 

What would happen if all GSD breeders stopped breeding today? Would we only get puppy mill GSDs with bad health and all sorts of problems? And dogs that are at the pounds? Would the GSD line disappear?


No, I don't think they would disappear, but the GSD as I know it would be no more. They would remain only as look. It takes passion, dedication, understanding and knowledge to breed what should be the GSD. 

Have you thought about combining your line with other breeders? To make less puppies?


Yes, but only as a way to work with other breeders with similar visions. I do not breed all that often. 


As far as the comments about rescue. No matter how many good GSD show up in rescue they could NEVER supply the demand/need for working dogs in this country. This is reality. If all of the conscientious breeders on this site were to stop breeding, the amount of dogs in rescue would not change. This is also a very sad reality.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Andaka said:


> Do  Training, showing, and health testing is expensive, so most of the puppies would come from untested parents.


This is also VERY VERY true.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

lhczth said:


> This is also VERY VERY true.


Thanks for taking the time to share. I have so much to learn...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Great answers! 

This is kind of like answers to....why did you want to become a teacher, fireman, policeman, etc.?
good thread.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I was also VERY interested in the responses to this thread. I'm not EVER going to breed, but breeders do fascinate me in a way because I know the good ones don't make any money but are very passionate about what they do.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Lisa summed it up perfectly!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lisa, I know this is the kiss of death coming from me...lol...but you did sum it up perfectly.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cliff, Chris, thank you.


----------

